# Help



## 93927 (Sep 11, 2012)

Does jailbreaking your iPod touch slow it down????


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It does to iPhone so I assume iPod will be the same.


----------



## 93927 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok thanx


----------

